# Sterling State Park Kayak Demo Day via Riverside Kayak Connection



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

*Sterling State Demo Day*

*August 18th 11:00 am-3:00 pm*​Whether you are just getting started or maybe trying to decide on your next kayak, Saturday, August 18th would be the perfect day to join us at Sterling State Park in Monroe for the last demo day of the year.​​We will have a great selection of boats to try, including recreational, sit-on-top, day-touring, and sea kayaks. If there is a specific boat you would like to demo, please call ahead to make sure we will have it ready for you! Please remember this is a demo, so trials will be limited to 10-15 minutes in each boat; however, you can demo as many as you want. Come dressed for weather and the possibility of getting wet. We do not recommend bringing valuables to the beach as we cannot be held responsible for any loss or damage while at demo day.

Please note there is a $10​RKC fee for this demo day, but if you bring coupon from the bottom of this email, you can demo for free! There will also be a State Park Vehicle Entry Fee. If you included the Recreation Pass with your yearly vehicle registration, you are all set!​​Please call 734-285-2925 for more information!​


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I attended this event a couple of years ago. I ended up purchasing different paddle craft from another dealer (much further away), but if you live in SE Michigan and you are in the market this is your best chance to paddle in actual paddling conditions. I am not denigrating the pond most test paddles are allowed in, if a canoe or kayak gets a scratch, people want a discount. That is what makes this event unique in SE MI, you get to paddle in Lake Erie. Good luck to all.

BTW Riverside, is that Merlin II still decorating the wall?


----------

